# Mk3 rental experience



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

A few photos from last weeks drive from Munich to Stuttgart. It was raining about 1/2 the way and there was a lot of traffic, so never reached the top speed. Got close, but not quite there...

The new TT font:










http://media.fotki.com/1_p,rtqdqrrtrdsfqtbxstgqkrksgbbf,vi/****dbfkrxbsgbrssfgxskgrdsrtw/1/435091/13955611/IMG_1029-vi.jpg

Not sure what it means, but my car is a 184 bhp 2.0 Diesel SLine FWD. Just Googled, apparently "Ultra" is a fuel efficiency deal: http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/88534/audi-tt-ultra-diesel-review










No "TT"-ness to the key, but no key. RFID with push button start.










And some shots of the dash in various modes:





































And the top speed for the day (co-pilot took the shot). Converts to 156 mph, but TomTom said 151 mph (I believe TomTom)...










And finally a side profile shot:










Didn't have time to do more outside photos, but some quick driving impressions...

The handling is great. It is a base model, no dynamic suspension, but it felt as sporty as my KWV3's in my MK1. It soaks up the small bumps, but gets tighter in turns on faster roads. Does not have much of an understeer tendency, even in this FWD model. Steering was tight and responsive (I don't know for sure, but suspect it is electric).

The convertible top moves FAST. You can raise or lower it at up to 50 kph. Takes about 6-7 seconds. The windblocker is fabric/mesh not glass. I think top lets in more sound than the MK1. It's odd, because above and ahead are very quiet, but sound "leaks in" at the rear below the window and at the bottom of the B pillar. Not loud, really, but not "luxury car quiet".

The Diesel sounds great! Nice growl in the exhaust, which was very unexpected! The acceleration isn't that great, but the transmission feels better than the MK1. Still a bit notchy, but much smoother overall. The clutch (I have a 6-speed) takes up VERY low on the pedal. I almost stalled it a couple times leaving the parking lot, but the software kept it running. AutoStart kicked it back on when I did stall it later in the day. The low clutch takeup is tough for me to get used to! It has a rev limiter, will only rev to 2k rpm when standing still - should be great for dropping the clutch on a launch, haven't tried it yet. There is no rev-matching, which surprised me a bit.

The display is NOT nearly as distracting as I had feared, and I quickly got used to it. My co-pilot said he did not miss having a display for viewing. With my level of CDO (similar to OCD, but in alphabetical order as it should be), it would bug the HECK out of me as a passenger!!! I love to play with all the controls and buttons as a passenger - it usually leads quickly to being asked if I would rather drive ; ) I quickly take that offer up when it arises! The display IS gorgeous, the update speed is very good. Zooming in and out on the maps is fluid.

The car recognized my iPhone when I plugged it in, and displayed Pandora artwork and song title/artist, fantastic integration. I didn't have to do anything to get that to work. It would not accept a Bluetooth connection since I was plugged in.

That'll have to be the update for now, will post more later or respond to questions...


----------

